
Zoom Telephonics finally got traction selling modems. Then the trade war hit - maddermusic
https://www.bostonglobe.com/business/2020/01/05/zoom-telephonics-finally-got-traction-selling-modems-then-trade-war-hit/cld4r5sfbISXs2H8p0RYqO/story.html
======
maddermusic
Fallout from the trade war.

